# 䳿:   ?

## nickeler

,   ,       .       .   ,     ,      "".        ,     ,    . 
    ,       -  , . -   ,   ,  .  ,  ,    ,  .  ?   ..?     .   ,     ,   . 
     ...      .   -  ,    .
",   ",   ...  .      ,  ,       ,   . ͳ   ,   ,  ,        ,    ,     ...
     ,  ,  ,  ,        ,    ,         ?       ,    ,           ,       ",       . 
         .         .        ...       ,       .
 ,       ,  .  ,     ,       .     ""     ,      .      ,       䳿    . 
           ,  ,   , ,   ,      ?          ?     ,         ?..

----------


## Ihor

,    .....        ,

----------


## nickeler

> ,

    ..

----------


## infospacer

-   ,   , .   ,        .    ...    ,          .

----------


## nickeler

> Segodnya.ua
>         .        -.        .     ! http://www.segodnya.ua/ukraine/Bunt-...a--445755.html http://www.segodnya.ua/regions/odess...v--445725.html http://www.segodnya.ua/regions/donet...ko-445668.html

----------


## Pentax

?      .    ? .  ?  ?      ? .
       "-  ..."?  ?   .
    ...     .

----------


## infospacer

> 

      ""?

----------


## nickeler

> ?

     ...  ,    ,       ,  ,  ,    .     ,   . 
    -   ,  ?

----------


## Barga

*   ,    *   

> *         ,    -    . -            ,     .*    ,     ,       ,    .
>               Facebook.
>    ,    ,    ,    ,   .
>    ,                  .
>  ,    ,            15 .
>  , 26             , 29-  ,      .    ,     .
>      ,       ,      .
>   2        :               .

  http://vlasti.net/news/169534

----------


## infospacer

http://tsn.ua/ukrayina/ukrayinci-za-...iv-300835.html

----------


## Cveha

.      ?    ,   -   .          ,       .    .   ,  ,       ,   -    .       ,       ,      .  
     ,     ,     .      ,   ,     .       ,   .   ,   90-,    ,     ,       , , ,         ,  ,     ,   -   .       ,  ,      ? ϳ , , .

----------


## V00D00People



----------


## nickeler

> ϳ , , .

      ...      ,             .   ,  ... ,   ,       . ,     ....   .   . "   "

----------


## infospacer

> ,  ,       ,   -    .       ,       ,      .

         ,           (            ). ,         ,   䳿, ,   - .
 ,         (http://tsn.ua/ukrayina/ukrayinci-za-...iv-300835.html),   ,   䳿       115  .          -  , , ,       50      ,      .  , ,    в!         .  ,            .  䳺  ,  ,   (         ).      ,    ""  ,  ,  ?

----------


## Dima0011

> ,   ,       .

   ?   ?
             ...
        "   , /   ,    " 
      5 /       .   8 . .
..       ,         . 
  ,            ,

----------


## SemenSemenych

,           .       ,      ,         .
      -  .   ,    .  .     .
  ,   ,  ?
,       ,  :   , ,  .
   - ,    - ,  -   ,  -:  , .   ..
, ,   ,     .
   -     ,     ...     :     ,      ...   ,      ?

----------


## RAMM

> ,   ,     .

    66%      .      2015   . ..       . ,  ,  .

----------


## Ihor

> 66%      .      2015   . ..       . ,  ,  .

        :)    ,    ,    ,    ,  ,         , ,        , ?  ,             ,  , , , ,

----------


## V00D00People

> :)    ,    ,    ,    ,  ,         , ,        , ?  ,

  .          ,       ,      . 
  - "   ".  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------         -

----------


## Dima0011

> - "   ".

    ?
    450   ?

----------


## Ihor

> .          ,       ,      . 
>   - "   ".  
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------         -

           ,      ,        //  :)   !       ,

----------


## tayatlas

.     :    . 
            ,    ,     ,  ""       ,      (   -  )   ,       )  .. 
            .....      ....              .  
    "   ,  -   " !      ?     -   :  -   .

----------


## vladd

> ,    ,     ,  ""       ,      (   -  )   ,       )  ..

    !? *  !* 
   (  " "   ):

----------


## RAMM

> -   :  -   .

    ( ). " "    .

----------


## Ihor

> ( ). " "    .

            ""         ""
 ,   ,    ..         (     ..)    ,         , ?:)

----------


## RAMM

> :    .

            . ..                , ,   . , ,       "  " (..   "  "   ),      . (

----------


## Barga

> ""         ""
>  ,   ,    ..         (     ..)    ,  *       , ?*:)

       ,  !   ! :))

----------


## RAMM

> ?:)

   . , . :http://www.poltavaforum.com/slozi-16...tml#post292077

----------


## Ihor

,       "    !"

----------


## V00D00People

> ,      ,        //  :)   !       ,

         .              .  
    ,  ,      ,         , ,      ?

----------


## Ihor

> .              .  
>     ,  ,      ,         , ,      ?

             ,  ,  ,    ..   ,        ,

----------


## Dima0011

> ,       "    !"

----------


## nickeler

> 

    ?           ,      ?  ,   쳺,   -  .  - .  .    -    .

----------


## Dima0011

> ,  ,  ,    ..   ,        ,

       . 
     :
-        
-      
..  . 
    (  , ,    ..). 
   

> ?           ,      ?  ,   쳺,   -  .  - .  .    -    .

    -    ,   ,     "  "     :
-  - 
-  -  (    ,   ).
..    ,     ,  ,         ,   -

----------


## zmey

-  ,   .    ...    ??? 
 , -      .

----------


## Ihor

> ?           ,      ?  ,   쳺,   -  .  - .  .    -    .

  *tayatlas*      ,       ,

----------


## Barga

!        !    !       ,     !      !   .  ...   ...       ?...  !!!

----------


## nickeler

> !

     ?     - .   ".

----------


## Barga

> ?     - . *  "*.

   ,     .   http://cripo.com.ua/?sect_id=9&aid=158047  
   .  .

----------


## tayatlas

> . ..                , ,   . , ,       "  " (..   "  "   ),      . (

         .....     "" ....    " "     .     -  . -....  ... -   .   :  1.  .....
         " 1" -          ,   . 
     .....         ....      -    .

----------


## EmilyPlay

> ...  ,    ,       ,  ,  ,    .     ,   . 
>     -   ,  ?

    !

----------


## RAMM

> -    .

  ?  .    . ,   "  "   ,  .   * ,   䳿 , *  
   䳿    .
       ,  Ͳ.
³ ,           ,     .
" ,   ", -  .
"    :     ,   ,      ,     ", -  .
 ,     ,      .
 , 27   䳿 29-         ,  , ,    .
ϳ   䳿   1             .  http://www.pravda.com.ua/news/2013/07/5/6993639/   

> ,       ,

          .                ,  ,  .     ,    .

----------


## nickeler

> ,     .

       -  .   ,        ,       ...      
    ,     . 
       ,     ...

----------


## Barga

...   ... :)   ,      ,       ?      ,      ...   !!!  ?  ?       !          !!!  ?    .   ?

----------


## nickeler

*Barga*,   ,    ?       -  ?    ,        .    "    "    "³   䳿".      "  .   ,     .     ,     ...

----------


## infospacer

> *tayatlas*      ,       ,

----------


## nickeler

,  ",  "    ?    "  "    ...

----------


## Ihor

> ,  ",  "    ?    "  "    ...

----------


## infospacer

> ,  ",  "    ?    "  "    ...

  -,  ,   ,  -,    ,       "  "  ,     ,   ""   .

----------


## RAMM

> 

  ?        ,      .

----------


## Lera

> ,     .   http://cripo.com.ua/?sect_id=9&aid=158047  
>    .  .

   -..   ,   ,  ...    ,     ..    .
,  ,             20  ...,        ,      , .

----------


## Ihor

> ?        ,      .

         ?

----------


## SemenSemenych

- , , ,   ...  .     ,    .
, ,       ,   ...  ,   ,     ...   ...   ?   ,    ,   .       ,  ,        .     .
,        ?  ,     ,    -      .            ,    . 
  , .   ,     .
 
:     ,     ,

----------


## 23q

*SemenSemenych*,   .

----------


## RAMM

> ?

   

> - , , ,   ...  .     ,    .
> , ,      ,  ...  ,   ,     ...   ...   ?   ,    ,   .       ,  ,        .     .
> ,        ?  ,     ,    -      .            ,    .
>   , .   ,     .
>  
> :     ,     ,

    *Ihor*, *SemenSemenych*,                 .     ,      - ,        .

----------


## SemenSemenych

, ,   .             ..   ,       ,  .  , .
     ,   .  .       .   

> *SemenSemenych*,   .

     ,   ,       ,    ).   , ,      ,         
. .   .        / ,   .
 ,  .   .  .          .

----------


## Ihor

> *Ihor*, *SemenSemenych*,                 .     ,      - ,        .

     ,    ,        ?

----------


## rasta-koy

:  ! http://news.bigmir.net/ukraine/72596...hrutki--VIDEO-
 ?

----------


## infospacer

> :  ! http://news.bigmir.net/ukraine/72596...hrutki--VIDEO- * ?*

  ...

----------


## Barga

> ...

    

> * 1 -   *   * 1.*     , , ,  . * 2.*       . 
>    . 
>         . * 3.* ,    ,   ,           .
>               .        .            . * 4.*     .
>         . * 5.*   . *          .               .*
>                    ,     .

    !!!! :))))     !!! :)))

----------


## RAMM

> ,    ,        ?

   . , ,              ,     .           ?  ,     . , ,    ,        ,   - ,        ?   

> 

    ...      .

----------


## Kazbek

,      .

----------


## RAMM

.      ,      ,      .             ,   ("   ")       .

----------


## Lera

> ,  .   .  .         .

     ?  ...6-7     -   ,  .

----------


## SemenSemenych

*Lera*,  , ,         .    .        ,  .   .
       ? ,?

----------


## nickeler

> 

      ,     .   "   " ))       ...  ,   ...   

> .       .

  ,  ,   ,     ,       ,     ,  .

----------


## SemenSemenych

*nickeler*, .

----------


## Lera

> ...  ,   ...

    "" ,   ,        .     ,     (   ),  ... -  ,   : "    ,     "   "" .

----------


## Ihor

> . , ,              ,     .           ?  ,     . , ,    ,        ,   - ,        ?  
> .

        ?,       ,  ,

----------


## Nooree

,  - ,     - ,       ...

----------


## rasta-koy

, ,         -           ?

----------


## Barga

*  ,     ,-*    

> *     20* .     11,    7.      .           ,   .
>    , *80  ,     ,   * .

  http://hvylya.org/news/digest/buntov...politolog.html   *      䳿   http://vpoltave.pl.ua/read/novost/id...kikh-nelyudejj*

----------


## infospacer

,             http://roadcontrol.org.ua/node/1834

----------


## Lera

)

----------


## Merry Corpse

.      - ,  ()     ,

----------


## Lera

> .

   ,  .    - , ..). 
    ," "     ). _" - ,  ? -  ,    "()_

----------


## Merry Corpse

> " - ,  ? - ,    "()

  ,      .     : "     ?",    *.
  ,  ,        , , ...        -        "".    :    "",  ,  ,  "". 
p.s.     ,   http://hvylya.org/analytics/politics...t-ukraina.html

----------


## Lera

> "     ?"

   ? )))

----------


## Merry Corpse

*Lera*,   ,    ,    A.C.A.B. -         .

----------


## Lera

*Merry Corpse*,  ,   ...     ,   
      -    ...
,  ....)))

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,  ....)))

  ? )))

----------


## 23q

*Lera*, 
         ( , ).     ,  .   

> *  ,          *

      .     .  .

----------


## V00D00People

,    , , ,   ...

----------


## nickeler

> ,    ,    A.C.A.B.

       ...

----------


## Lera

> Lera, 
>          ( , ).

  ......      ?)))

----------


## vladd

.....
.....  :

----------


## Ihor

,     ,      , , 
       ,

----------


## infospacer

**:            ,       ...

----------


## Barga

*,     !*   

> ,    -  ,   ,   .                      .  
>     ,    .      ,            . *   ,    ,* ,          .           .         .  ,            ,        .      .

  http://from-ua.com/voice/b86a1ee7e57b2.html

----------


## RAMM

:  *   ,     *   
           .          , ,      . 
   ,            ,    .           .
",       ,  ,   , ,           .      ",   .
   ,  ,          .     ,       ,    , .
 ,  ,            ,  .
"     ,  ,        .     ",   .
   ,             ,       .
, 26          ,     29-    .        .        -          . 
    ,               ,   ,     .       ,  ,       .         ,           .   http://zn.ua/UKRAINE/rezultaty-dvuh-...i-127344_.html

----------


## Dima0011

.   ,

----------

